
Spacex drops propulsive landing for Dragon capsules - ChuckMcM
https://spaceflightnow.com/2017/07/19/propulsive-landings-nixed-from-spacexs-dragon-spaceship/
======
ChuckMcM
This is disappointing. I was really hoping the idea of landing the Dragon
propusively would survive, especially as I was hoping there would be a way to
integrate it with a lunar lander. But apparently that won't be the case.

